

How To Stay Organized Like a CEO - weston
http://westonludeke.com/2013/02/14/how-to-stay-organized-like-a-ceo/

======
chatmasta
Between running a business, going to college, and being a D1 athlete, I have a
lot to do in very little time. I've developed what I think is a simple and
very effective system. If I want a high level view of deadlines, I click on a
calendar button in my menu bar and see a red dot on every day something is
due. I hover over it for details. I can also click a tasks button on my
menubar which is google tasks synced with my iPhone. When I think of something
to add to it, I can just type it into my phone and see it on the list later.

To set this up:

<http://fluidapp.com/> for pinning webpages to the menubar (~$5 to buy the
version that pins to the menubar). In this case, this is
"<https://mail.google.com/tasks/ig>

GeeTasks app for iPhone.

Calendar app for Mac.

------
shanellem
I'm a big fan of Asana! I actually just discovered it last week. Great
article.

~~~
salemh
Rather vapid/no content article I thought. "Like a CEO" with no reference to
why CEO's must, or do (based on the recommendations) use Google Tasks and
Asana.

One would think an article based on a CEOs level of function would focus
primarily on prioritization and delegation.

This article is sort-of focusing on Sales oriented roles, which barely makes
reference to delegation at all.

Edit: the only organizational tips is: Google Tasks for personal, Asana for
work (two work-flow task programs to stay organized?). Use Asana for projects.

~~~
weston
Hey Salem, thanks for the blunt feedback! I certainly appreciate it.

I wrote this more to focus specifically on how to organize one's work. I agree
that delegation is important, but I would consider delegation another topic in
itself (how to delegate, whom to delegate to, what to delegate, etc.)

This isn't about delegating, but some quick tips on how to organize the work
that you need to do yourself.

Yes, I use two separate programs because I have two separate uses. I need much
more detail for work than I do for personal use. Of course, a reader can pick
and choose what works for them. :-)

